# iMovie



## Pooki (26 Juin 2010)

Bonjour à tous,
Je souhaitais savoir si certains avaient compris comment utiliser iMovie sur iPhone. Je ne comprend pas vraiment. Je sélectionne un thème, là il me demande de choisir quelle vidéo je souhaite mais le thème ne s'applique pas. Comment faut il faire exactement?


----------

